# 18W Led light bar



## tasbm5

Hello All
Just looking for some advice ,I have 2 18 Watt LED spot lights on my jeep for plowing at night that help greatly . I was thinking of adding a 18 Watt light bar. Do you think adding it will make it better or am I just wasting my money ?
Thanks Terry


----------



## BossPlow2010

tasbm5 said:


> Hello All
> Just looking for some advice ,I have 2 18 Watt LED spot lights on my jeep for plowing at night that help greatly . I was thinking of adding a 18 Watt light bar. Do you think adding it will make it better or am I just wasting my money ?
> Thanks Terry


Depends where you're going to use it, if it's not DOT compliant, you can't use it on the road. Also LEDs don't get as hot as halogen so you may have ice build up


----------



## tasbm5

No road use , just looking to use when I'm plowing driveways at night . My plow is a old fisher LD with the sealed beams that are not the greatest and this seems to be a cheaper solution than the intensifier upgrade.


----------



## ktfbgb

They will probably help. Just wire them up to the plow with a two prong trailer harness if you remove the plow. If ya don't remove it just wire them up on a switch and turn on while you plow and turn off when transporting. I just added two 18watt led pods to my truck for extra reverse lighting. I read that they do give off enough heat to keep the lenses clear but don't have first hand experience yet. I am going to add a 22 inch light bar to my plow as well and wire it like above. If the snow doesn't stay melted off the lense I can always find another use for it. You may want to try the same. I'm trying out the 22 inch auxbeam with the 5d lenses. It's a combo spot in the middle with flood lenses on the end. Just a thought.


----------



## tasbm5

Thanks , gonna add it to the plow with the trailer connector. I'm also going to add some
lights for backing up also did you wire them in to your existing reverse lights or put them on a separate switch ?
Thanks Terry


----------



## White_Gold11

We are testing a few led bars. Intense lighting, no ice up issues yet, and relatively inexpensive. Just wire in a toggle for running down the road.


----------



## leolkfrm

tasbm5 said:


> Thanks , gonna add it to the plow with the trailer connector. I'm also going to add some
> lights for backing up also did you wire them in to your existing reverse lights or put them on a separate switch ?
> Thanks Terry


use a relay when you tie into any existing circuit, eliminates teh chance of overload, they dont use heavy gauge wire like the old days


----------



## ktfbgb

tasbm5 said:


> Thanks , gonna add it to the plow with the trailer connector. I'm also going to add some
> lights for backing up also did you wire them in to your existing reverse lights or put them on a separate switch ?
> Thanks Terry


It just depends on your rig. Mine were 18w leds. Max draw is something like 1.6 amps or something little like that. So I spliced directly into my reverse lights. Mine are 18g awg wire so they can handle it. And I checked the bodybuilder guide for my truck and model year. Confirmed I was good to go with small led work lighting. Just had to add one to each backup circuit, not both lights to one. Anything bigger than the 18-20 watt catagory I would add a relay to be safe. Also check your state laws. I was fine here, but some states especially out east don't allow it so your going to want it switched so they just come on when clearing snow and not all the time.


----------



## ktfbgb

leolkfrm said:


> use a relay when you tie into any existing circuit, eliminates teh chance of overload, they dont use heavy gauge wire like the old days


Terry this is always the safest route to go. If you aren't sure, and don't have a newer rig that has a bodybuilder guide or similar documents, then be safe and add the relay. They are really cheap, and not hard to wire in.


----------



## tasbm5

I'm going to buy the light switch harness with the relay in it and just turn them on when plowing.
Thanks for all the great help guys .
Terry


----------



## ktfbgb

Just a tip. Those harnesses that come with the lights are usually crappy. Just redo the connectors ext. with the heat shrink that is adhesive lined to keep the water and salt out.


----------



## iceyman

My lightbar added to bizzard tower


----------



## iceyman

With lightbar on


----------



## iceyman

With plow lights


----------



## theplowmeister

Hmmm not going to use them on the road?


----------



## SnoFarmer

I saw a jagoff running a jagoff-bar that went across his roof going down I-94 ..


----------



## ktfbgb

SnoFarmer said:


> I saw a jagoff running a jagoff-bar that went across his roof going down I-94 ..


I hate that. It was probably on a super shiney, lifted truck, that has never been within 50 miles of a dirt road. Sound about right?


----------



## SnoFarmer

A 90's chev gasser, a 3"lift, wider tires & right out of the trailer-park with a old beat up 80's camero on a trailer.

then he guns it when i go to pass him.:terribletowel:


----------



## Mr.Markus

SnoFarmer said:


> A 90's chev gasser, a 3"lift, wider tires & right out of the trailer-park with a old beat up 80's camero on a trailer.
> 
> then he guns it when i go to pass him.:terribletowel:


Cause you were riding my a$$ for 20 miles...


----------



## ktfbgb

SnoFarmer said:


> A 90's chev gasser, a 3"lift, wider tires & right out of the trailer-park with a old beat up 80's camero on a trailer.
> 
> then he guns it when i go to pass him.:terribletowel:


Usually around here it's a late model lifted truck with bars all over the thing. We are a big university town. When school is in session there are around 30,000 of them, and growing every year. Mommy and daddy send them to college in the mountains so of course they have to buy them a new lifted truck to make it to class:hammerhead:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mr.Markus said:


> Cause you were riding my a$$ for 20 miles...


Then it wasn't you.

He was going around 10 over the limit.
So I let him go out in front of me, aboot a 1/2 mile,
Then I matched his speed fer arond 70 miles.

Let him draw the attention of the trouper speeding and a jagoff-bar......

Then it got hilly and he couldn't maintain it going up the hills,
So I passed him.

He then tried to fallow me, but I rolled on the coal und did 90 mph fer a while.

Ps I only had my puddle lights on

A pick from when I was catching up. If you zoom in,you can see the jagoff-bar going across the roof of the cab.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's hilarious that you took a picture of him...I can hear your head shaking.
Kinda like a little rattle noise.


----------

